

Tumblr Numbrs: The Rapid Rise of Social Blogging - lists
http://mashable.com/2011/11/14/tumblr-infographic/

======
lists
I'm not much educated in business and economics, so could someone explain to
me how a start-up can receive so much investment of capital _without_
possessing a "viable business plan"? Why are investors at all sure they'll
receive ample return?

